# Saluki, Shikoku, or Shiba



## hamako (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm not sure where this should be posted, but I was wondering which breed you like best, and why?

I was hoping to purchase a dog this coming year, but I can't narrow it down any more. I had about ten different breeds picked, and getting it down to the three was very difficult, haha.

I am leaning more towards a Shakoku or Shiba Inu, but the Saluki is just so darn beautiful!

After doing a lot of research into each breed, I'd love to hear the pros and cons from owners of the breeds, rather than just general information off of the internet.

I'd also love to see your photos as well!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

They're very different breeds (well. Shiba/Shikoku are fairly similar, but those 2 are very different from a Saluki). What are you looking for in a dog?


----------



## hamako (Aug 17, 2013)

Willowy said:


> They're very different breeds (well. Shiba/Shikoku are fairly similar, but those 2 are very different from a Saluki). What are you looking for in a dog?


I love the primitive-like look of the Shiba and Shikoku, as well as the sleek, elegant look of the Saluki. I am looking for a dog that can be shown, so the conformation and structure of the dog is a must for me.

From what I have read about the Saluki, I love that they are a gentle, well tempered dog that is willing to please. I also love how sensitive they are, as my current dog is very sensitive, but does require a bit of work. I also like that they require a fair amount of exercise. 

When it comes to Shiba Inu's, I love their size, and I love their confident, bold personality. I love that they are a clean dog. I also like that they do well with children, other dogs, and cats, and of course, their somewhat long lifespan. 

As for the Shikoku Inu, I love that they are loyal and submissive to their owner, and loves attention. I think their primitive look is just beautiful! I also like that they don't have very many health problems within the breed. I also like that they would make a good agility dog as well!


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Like Willowy said, what are you looking for in a dog? I personally really like Shakoku/Shibas, They are very intelligent, and independent in nature (some call them fox like), i like their energy level, and i like the added challenge during training, they are smart and pick up things quick but are the kind of dog to ask "why should i do what you're asking me to?"Shibas are confident, and stubborn. A Shiba inu for the most part isn't a dog you could trust offleash, and are known to be escape artists. Shiba Inus may not be very keen on vet visits, and you should socialize early (like with any dog) touching it's feet, looking in it's ears, opening it's mouth ect..I know Shibas can be prone to dog aggression, and may be somewhat standoffish with other people (not always)

I also like sighthounds a lot, but i do not know much about the Saluki


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

hamako said:


> I love the primitive-like look of the Shiba and Shikoku, as well as the sleek, elegant look of the Saluki. I am looking for a dog that can be shown, so the conformation and structure of the dog is a must for me.
> 
> From what I have read about the Saluki, I love that they are a gentle, well tempered dog that is willing to please. I also love how sensitive they are, as my current dog is very sensitive, but does require a bit of work. I also like that they require a fair amount of exercise.
> 
> ...


 If this is what you're looking for i do not know if a shiba would be exactly what you're looking for. Shibas aren't great with *all *kids(they would probably do well with older kids, or young kids who know how to respect a dog)That said ALL kids should learn how to respect dogs, but Shibas may be less tolerant of a child who was disrespectful than some other breeds.and are a lot less tolerable of other dogs than most breeds. YES Shibas often can get along with other dogs, but if you're looking for a dog to go to the dog park or something a Shiba may not be what you're looking for, they do not tolerate rude behavior from other dogs and will let another dog know quick that they aren't tolerating it..Of course socializing does make a difference but genetics does come into play


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Yeah, I don't think I'd call Shiba Inu good with kids, cats, and other dogs . They're opinionated little beasties. Look up some breed rescue websites for their "is a --- the right breed for you?" sections. Some breeders like to make it sound like their breed walks on water, rescues tend to be more truthful about the bad side of the breed.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

> When it comes to Shiba Inu's, I love their size, and I love their confident, bold personality. I love that they are a clean dog. I also like that they do well with children, other dogs, and cats, and of course, their somewhat long lifespan.
> 
> As for the Shikoku Inu, I love that they are loyal and submissive to their owner, and loves attention. I think their primitive look is just beautiful! I also like that they don't have very many health problems within the breed. I also like that they would make a good agility dog as well!


I'd be interested in where you got the above information, as it contradicts most of what I have read and experienced with these dogs. 

From the National Shiba Club of America: " The Shiba takes the "spirited boldness part of his temperament quite seriously. Early socialization and neutering are mandatory for the young puppy. Dog aggression, especially in the un-neutered male, is a breed characteristic. This fiery aspect of the Shiba nature cannot be taken lightly.Most Shiba owners learn to deal with the difficult aspects of the dog's temperament to enjoy the delightful ones. " In addition, the Shiba Inu was bred as a small game hunting dog, so I would be concerned about it's prey drive with relation to cats.

From the Canadian Shikoku Association: " The Shikoku is very submissive towards their master. They are friendly towards people but they can be aggressive towards other dogs. As with a Shiba early socialization is very important for the Shikoku." And from shikokudog.com: " This agile canine is highly prized as a hunting dog for having great endurance and intense prey drive. " "In deciding to own (or be owned by) a Shikoku, you must be committed to providing the dog with exercise, training and socialization. This breed is NOT for everyone. The dog is best for someone who is committed to being an ACTIVE dog owner. The Shikoku is primitive dog by nature and can exhibit tendencies that need the guidance of a strong leader. They are often protective of their territory and can be aggressive toward other animals."


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

http://shibashake.com/dog/shiba-inu-personality-good-bad-traits
http://www.petwave.com/Dogs/Breeds/Shiba-Inu/Personality.aspx
http://shibainus.ca/chapter-00-the-misanthropic-shiba/chapter-5-shiba-temperament/
http://www.yourpurebredpuppy.com/reviews/shibainu.html


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

The best thing to do is get out there and meet as many examples of the breeds as you can. Go to dog shows, visit breeders' houses... and actually talk to breeders. They will be more honest about the good and bad points of their breed than most webpages will. You may find that a breed sounds great on paper but you don't mesh well with them in person.


----------



## hamako (Aug 17, 2013)

Adjecyca1 said:


> Like Willowy said, what are you looking for in a dog? I personally really like Shakoku/Shibas, They are very intelligent, and independent in nature (some call them fox like), i like their energy level, and i like the added challenge during training, they are smart and pick up things quick but are the kind of dog to ask "why should i do what you're asking me to?"Shibas are confident, and stubborn. A Shiba inu for the most part isn't a dog you could trust offleash, and are known to be escape artists. Shiba Inus may not be very keen on vet visits, and you should socialize early (like with any dog) touching it's feet, looking in it's ears, opening it's mouth ect..I know Shibas can be prone to dog aggression, and may be somewhat standoffish with other people (not always)
> 
> I like the added challenge when training a dog, and their independent nature as well. Their fox like appearance is also a plus, to me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kibasdad (Jan 1, 2009)

Nothing to really add that the others haven't already said. Except that Shibas are a wonderful breed for the right person.
And that getting a Shikoku is likely to be a long wait due to their rarity. I think there are only like 3 breeders in the US.

One of my favorite pics of Kiba

kiba14 by bladerunnr40, on Flickr


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Saluki's are in my top 5 favorite breeds and in the 'must own one day' bucket list for me.  I probably wouldn't get a Shiba, personally. My husband loves Spitz breeds... but I'm not too crazy about the temperament. That's just me though.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Go to some shows, meet some breeders. Call breeders, ask questions.


----------



## Quilivi (Feb 14, 2013)

I thought huskies were the absolute be-all-end-all breed for me. Then I got my Saluki Sasha. Don't get me wrong, I ADORE my boys, but it's mind-blowing being able to pet one of my dogs and not come away with hair! Amon and Rex are my sweet boys, but I won't be getting a heavy shedding breed after they're gone.

I'm very biased for Saluki.

However, you need to look at your life, and what you're willing to put into dog care before you decide. Never pick a breed based on looks alone.


----------



## Aska (Jun 9, 2013)

I got very similar question on my blog the other day, but it was about Huskies as well.

Well.

They are strongly tied to their nature. They need to be socialized early, they’re prone to dog aggression and they can be very aloof with strangers. They are very cautious, brave and intelligent. They have a really high prey drive. That’s why they need a firm, confident and patient owner. They are still very submissive and loyal to their owner.

They are one of the purest breed you can find, no crossbreeding has been done since they were made. 

Shibas are very confident, alert, bold and courageous. They need to be socialized early because they can be reserved and aloof with strangers. They are very trainable, and easy to housebreak. They are very loving and bond closely with their owners, but they think they’re stronger than their owner and will show it. They have a high prey drive.

They are prone to hip dysplasia and slipped kneecaps.

Saluki is very friendly, even tempered and devoted. They often grow to be very attached to one person, but can be very aloof- even with the ones they love the most. They are submissive by nature and are very sensitive. They have a high prey drive.
They are prone to eye disease and cancer.

So, the Shikoku is the healthiest, but the Saluki is the easiest. What weighs more?

I personally love them all.


----------



## TRDmom (Mar 3, 2013)

Hey! I have not read all of the replies, so sorry if I repeat or don't address something.

If you are interested in Shikoku and Shiba, check out NihonKen.org. You will find a TON of good information and be able to ask questions to people with a lot of breed experience (breeders and owners)! 

Shibas can be temperamental and are famous for their scream. The Shikoku are hard to come by because there are few breeders in the states, but they also are hard to breed (it can take a few heats before the female becomes pregnant, from what I have been told). Both need A LOT of socialization to be relaxed around strangers. They generally don't care to be handled by strangers, which can be an issue because you tend to attract people with these breeds. They also are not known for being dog-friendly with dogs that aren't part of your family. Not off-leash or dog park material. They can be rougher than most domestic dogs and also get pretty defensive much quicker if they feel another dog is being rude (again, compared to your more domestic breeds like Boxers and labs). These dogs can be OK with kids from _your_ immediate family if they are respectful.

The Saluki would actually be the dog I would recommend out of the three. They, as you already have mentioned, tend to be more calm and accepting (compared to the other two breeds).

Keep researching and meeting these breeds when you can!  The more you know, the better choice you can make. I've spoken with sooo many people who think they would like a TRD, but I am hard pressed to recommend them. Most people would be happy with something like a German Shepherd, Doberman, Lab, etc. They don't realize how intense (for lack of better word) a primitve breed can be.


----------



## Gumiho (Mar 16, 2013)

I want to weigh in on the shikoku being the healthiest thing, that's not entirely true. The pedigree outside of Japan is bottle necking since it is so rare, and even in japan there are supposedly similar concerns. health testing is minimal and because of this much of what the breed is prone to is thus far undocumented. It will be a while yet before we really see the genetic condition of the breed. 

I hear similar claims about Jindo, but this misconception is only easy to push because health testing is practically nonexistent and breeders tend to be hush hush on many issues. But that's not the true reality of the breed. We have to be very cautious promoting that sort of information on rare breeds that, to be honest, are a wild card where health is concerned whether they seem to be or not.

That being said, I rather like the shikoku. Since I have a Jindo a friend has been encouraging me to consider one in the future. It's a possibility, but I'd be importing if I did.

I would say that a saluki would be the safest bet for your interests though.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Saluki would be my choice, no contest, but I agree with HH.



> Go to some shows, meet some breeders. Call breeders, ask questions.


Some obligatory saluki pictures:


ukcsaluki3 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


ukcsaluki5 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


aukc5 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


ukcsaluki6 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


ukcsaluki by grinningd0g, on Flickr

I need to go to another show, and get some new material. I've posted these pics quite a few times, hehe.


----------



## SaltySeaDog (Aug 19, 2013)

if showing is something you want to do then shikoku might not be the best. they are not a recognized breed by the AKC therefor you would be limited to UKC shows here in the states. There is also a Nippo show here but i believe its only once a year. The UKC have also developed there own standard for the breed that differs from the Japanese standard so depending on which standard your breeder supports, your dog might not conform in the US. There are only a few breeders in the states and the ones I know of are breeding to preserve the Japanese standard


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Hamako, I have a concern. In this thread http://www.dogforums.com/general-dog-forum/201673-dog-aggression.html You state that your current dog has become very aggressive to other dogs. Before you buy another puppy, what are your plans for dealing with this? Are you prepared to crate and rotate, i.e., keep the dogs permanently separated for life? Do have the time to devote to both dogs separately, or will one dog get shortchanged?


----------



## Ben Rogers (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm seriously considering a Shikoku Inu. I've had previous experience raising German Shepherds and Black Labs. Can you give me some advice about their behaviors and tendencies? 

We are looking for a family dog, with the idea of both protection (not aggressive, but if there was an intruder). Also size is a factor, any large dog is more "concerning" to someone who intends nefarious deeds than a "little yappy dog". We also need a dog that is good with kids, likes love and affection, likes to curl up with the family or go for a daily walk/run and occasional hiking/camping. 

We have a 4' chainlink fence -- are Shikoku escape artists? Do they tend to climb / jump fences? Should I consider a 6' privacy fence? The dog would spend most time indoors or on a lead -- but would be nice to be able to let the dog outside to its call of nature without requiring a walk around the yard on a lead. 

If we had a Black Lab already in the house before bringing a Shikoku puppy into the family, would that be a problem? 

Anything else you can offer would be appreciated. 

Ben


----------

